# Tiger Woods, Ball handling - A true master



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

You ever see Tiger Woods bouncing the golf ball off his club. Hitting it up and down. He has such perfect balance when doing this. Then he can hit it up and hit the ball like a baseball. That takes skill. Can anyone else do this? I try it, but have no luck. I can hit it three times at best.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never done it more than twice. A while ago I did that with a ping-pong paddle and ball and got pretty good (I once did about 550 hits in a row before tripping...), but it's so much harder with a golf club. But then again, that's just it. Being a good golfer is being able to hit that ball on just the right spot on the club, so it makes sense that he would be able to do that


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess it comes much easier when your life is golf. Woods has been playing golf since a very young age and it shows. Like anything else practice will always help in about anything for many. They don't call Woods a professional for nothing.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I think handling the ball is an art. Ball control is very important in the game of golf. You can be entertained just by Tiger Woods skill with the ball.


----------

